# Where to get ball pythons



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my lfs (sea world in NH) has babies for 50 bucks and petco has em for 80 bucks. is there anywhere to get em cheeper? could i expect to get a better price buying a normal ball from a breeder?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes. If you can get a BP from a breeder, get a better price and a very healthy BP.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> my lfs (sea world in NH) has babies for 50 bucks and petco has em for 80 bucks. is there anywhere to get em cheeper? could i expect to get a better price buying a normal ball from a breeder?


Sadly, 90% of the ball pythons that hit the market every spring are imported animals from ghana, Benine, and Togo. Again sadly captively bred ball pythons generally carry a much higher price tag than the imports, which of course helps keep up the demand for importing ball pythons.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ok, seeing how imprted ones are cheaper and more readily available, and captive bred ones are generally more expesive and might be lil harder to track down, woulfd you suggest that i find captice bred ones? i hear that they probably will go on a feeding schedule more quickly and are most likely more tame.

btw, the ones at my lfs are labled as C.B.B. and are 50 bucks? does that stand for captive bred? and if so, would you say go for it?

i have a habitat set upthat ive been monitoring for a few days, so theres a place for him to live already. its a 20 gallon long. i have a heat pad on one side of the tank, a hiding spot(whch i think needs to be moved to the 'hot' side of the tank) a water bowl, UV light and some branches for him to climb on. anything else i should need?

thanks for the help

edit: thanks crockeeper. it sounds like captive bred is the way to go. on saturday, ill probably be speaking to a representative of NERD (new england reptile distributors) becasue he is doings a presentation on various reptiles at my nephews birthday party. maybe ican get some more advice from him.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I think 50 is a resonable price. It is hard to find them cheaper. I found mine onsale for 25.00 dollars though.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You will have a hard time finding a better person to talk to. Nerd has not only one of the most impressive displays of variants in ball pythons, they also breed many other species, and I do mean actually breed! Good for you, good luck and keep us informed on your new pet.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> edit: thanks crockeeper. it sounds like captive bred is the way to go. on saturday, ill probably be speaking to a representative of NERD (new england reptile distributors) becasue he is doings a presentation on various reptiles at my nephews birthday party. maybe ican get some more advice from him.


 www.newenglandreptile.com I've known and dealt with kev and Billy for years. Top quality animals and you won't pay anywhere near as much as at Seaworld.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Hi, i have a 1 and a half year old 2 foot ball python in a 20 gal and am currently makin a 6 ft long by 3 feet deep by 4 feet high custom terrirum with my dad. I recommend eventually getting a bigger tank because once adault size they get 4-6 feet long. i feed mine live 3-6 inch mice once a week. They also may go on random fatsings for periods of times. Always keep a full bowl of water in the tank that is at least 2-3 inches deep and 6-8 inches long.Hold him/her at least once a day for at least 10 mins other wise they will get mad if u dont do it every day and never feed it in its own aqurium, recommended to feed it in a card board box . Other wise the snake will think ur feeding it every time u open the tank.

~PunkRockSkater


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Hi, i have a 1 and a half year old 2 foot ball python in a 20 gal and am currently makin a 6 ft long by 3 feet deep by 4 feet high custom terrirum with my dad. I recommend eventually getting a bigger tank because once adault size they get 4-6 feet long. i feed mine live 3-6 inch mice once a week. They also may go on random fatsings for periods of times. Always keep a full bowl of water in the tank that is at least 2-3 inches deep and 6-8 inches long.Hold him/her at least once a day for at least 10 mins other wise they will get mad if u dont do it every day and never feed it in its own aqurium, recommended to feed it in a card board box . Other wise the snake will think ur feeding it every time u open the tank.
> 
> ~PunkRockSkater


Thats a really big cage for a ball python, you cant put a ball python in that cage.That stress your BP.
but if you do you need seriously a lots of hiding places. 
if you can put a lot of plants...
And never feed him/her with live food.For the moment you can feed him/her with adult mice. Swith to Frozen/Thawed rats as soon you can...
And the best way to feed a BP is in the same cage... That is not a problem.
Carnivoro


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

anyone know if a ball python will actually UTILIZE that much space?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

NO.....


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Thats y im getting a breeding pair


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> You will have a hard time finding a better person to talk to. Nerd has not only one of the most impressive displays of variants in ball pythons, they also breed many other species, and I do mean actually breed! Good for you, good luck and keep us informed on your new pet.


 i talked to billy from nerd this weekend and he says he can hook me up with a male CBB ball python for 65 bucks. i cant wait to check out his new store when it opens


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Thats y im getting a breeding pair


 ok, if is a breeding pair or not, you cant keep two snakes in the same cage.
whatever, you need a lot of hiding places for each one and a water dish for each one. Good luck...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

aight i got my Ball today!








i was gonna get it from NERD, but sea world had them cheaper. i was in there about a 30 minutes just watching this one in particular that caught my eye. he was the most curious of the bunch, always moving around, and as soon as i put my face to the tank, he came slithering over to check me out. he was very active, he was climbing, etc. in short, he was th e most active one in the cage. he was last fed about a week and a half ago so im thinking friday is going to be my first feeding for him.

its a male ( i believe), captive born/bred. he was 50 bucks, which was the cheapest price i found aroundm here.
hes in his terrarium right now. curious son of a gun. as soon as i put him in, he didnt run for shelter (like i expected) but made his way around his new habitat and just checking things out.
pictures to come.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> aight i got my Ball today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear...post some pics ASAP...







!


----------

